# awuso36h alfa network wifi and stability ?

## linked67

Hi, i want to buy the awuso36h alfa network 500 usb wifi but i read on other forums that the driver lost connection on ubuntu and some other systems.

Can someone say me if it happend on gentoo too with the driver into portage(rtl8187 i suppose) ? Does it works well or not ?

And someone has tested it with the aircrack driver ? It seems that he don't recognize the wpa with this driver?

----------

## lysergicacid

further to this post and also this one https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5947643.html#5947643 can anyone please confirm status of this card in gentoo please? thanks for your time.

----------

## cach0rr0

```

  │ Symbol: RTL8187SE [=n]                                                                 │  

  │ Prompt: RealTek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN NIC driver                                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/staging/rtl8187se/Kconfig:1                                       │  

  │   Depends on: STAGING && !STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD && PCI && WIRELESS_EXT && COMPAT_NET_D │  

  │   Location:                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                  │  

  │       -> Staging drivers (STAGING [=n])                                                │  

  │         -> Exclude Staging drivers from being built (STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD [=n])       │  

  │                                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                        │  

  │ Symbol: RTL8187 [=n]                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig:417                                          │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && MAC80211 && USB && WLAN_80211                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                            │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                  │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                      │  

  │         -> Wireless LAN                                                                │  

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                              │  

  │   Selects: EEPROM_93CX6      

```

As per gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r4

----------

## lysergicacid

hi are you using this with madwifi drivers and is it stable please ? thanks for the reply too  :Smile:  dont really want to pay for yet another wireless card if its not as stable as my wg311t, want a better longer signal. again thanks for your time  :Smile: 

----------

